# trailer and atv ideas



## fowl guy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello all, This forum has been helpful in the past so i figured I'd throw out another question. Right now we have a 6x12 single axel. It's a great trailer but we have outgrown it. Im looking to upgrade to 7 x 16 tandem axel to fit all our deeks in and our 4 wheeler. What we do now is take one truck to pull the trailer and another truck to pull the wheeler on a small trailer. We then load up the small trailer with deeks and blinds and go out into the fields.(obviously when the ground is dry we just drive into the fields if its ok with the land owner) 2 trucks from Wisconsin to places west including N.Dakota is kinda pricey, so by doing this it should save quite a bit of money. So here's the question, what have you guys that have already done this do to your wheelers to haul more than just a dozen or so deeks at a time out. Kinda looking for racking or attachment ideas, not changing from full bodies to silos. Also anyone run tracks on there wheelers, and if yes, do you notice a big improvement in the mud? Any input would be great and thanks for taking the time.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Mag otter sled or two and seed bags. You can get 2 seed bags per sled or 80 fullbodies without legs or bases and then a seed bag on the back of the ATV if you want. At 40 decoys/bag and 5 bags thats 200 fullbodies a trip and the sleds ride pretty nice.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I run a 6 x 12 and I have an Arctic Cat 700 with tracks. Best investment we have ever made. period. It pulls that 6 x 12 through ruts, water, mud, snow, and anything else you have. Or you could buy a reciever hitch rack and that fits two 6 slot bags, plus two or more on the quad, and then you can go through anything almost. The breather on my arctic cat is right under the handle bars, so i can take it throught water waiste high, and I am 6' 3". It has so much traction it doesnt get stuck, it just gets high centered or hung up. So you just dig out under the belly and drop it to something it can get traction and it will go. We get it hung up with the 6 x 12 and dug it down so far the mud was to the lights, but it had all the traction it needed and it went.
If you want pictures or more info email me.
[email protected]


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

are you talking about sloughs or fields? If you are talking fields how to those holes look when you're done?


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

Andy Weber said:


> I run a 6 x 12 and I have an Arctic Cat 700 with tracks. Best investment we have ever made. period. It pulls that 6 x 12 through ruts, water, mud, snow, and anything else you have. Or you could buy a reciever hitch rack and that fits two 6 slot bags, plus two or more on the quad, and then you can go through anything almost. The breather on my arctic cat is right under the handle bars, so i can take it throught water waiste high, and I am 6' 3". It has so much traction it doesnt get stuck, it just gets high centered or hung up. So you just dig out under the belly and drop it to something it can get traction and it will go. We get it hung up with the 6 x 12 and dug it down so far the mud was to the lights, but it had all the traction it needed and it went.
> If you want pictures or more info email me.
> [email protected]


Was this on PLOTS land?


----------



## fowl guy (Jul 29, 2010)

I was looking at tracks because i thought they would have less impact on the field i was in. I surely don't want to be digging her down to the tank in someones cut corn field. I enjoy our out of state hunting trips and i sure don't want to ruin any relashionsips with land owners that were nice enough to let me hunt on there land.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

beard said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> > I run a 6 x 12 and I have an Arctic Cat 700 with tracks. Best investment we have ever made. period. It pulls that 6 x 12 through ruts, water, mud, snow, and anything else you have. Or you could buy a reciever hitch rack and that fits two 6 slot bags, plus two or more on the quad, and then you can go through anything almost. The breather on my arctic cat is right under the handle bars, so i can take it throught water waiste high, and I am 6' 3". It has so much traction it doesnt get stuck, it just gets high centered or hung up. So you just dig out under the belly and drop it to something it can get traction and it will go. We get it hung up with the 6 x 12 and dug it down so far the mud was to the lights, but it had all the traction it needed and it went.
> ...


What?? PM me. 
And NONONON I would never dig like that on someone elses land, or even drag something out there.
This is my bosses land that we were going to disk and coult and mulch finish anyway.

The tracks lessen your impression, but keep in mind you will go places tires will not take you, so the impression will actually be much more.


----------

